# What's the best shampoo and brush for a Silky/Yorkie???



## thebunnyexpert (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a Silky Terrier. It's an uncommon breed, but they basically have the same coat as a Yorkie. I have a slicker brush but I think it's too much for him. Is there a certain kind of brush I should be using? And what type of shampoo should I use? I want him to look nice for Spring/Summer, because that's when we usually have family parties.


----------



## Triskit (Feb 1, 2010)

I like using oatmeal shampoo... it is mild, can be used regularly, and cleans well without stripping natural oils. I am not going to specify a brand because everyone has an opinion on what brand is good, I would recommend asking your groomer what is used in that shop. As for a brush, if your silky has the normal thin drop coat I would use a comb.


----------



## PetGroomer (Jan 31, 2010)

I like Tropiclean Oatmeal oxy med and Biogroom Oatmeal for that type of coat. Biogroom Oatmeal does not have harsh soaps.


On occasion I recommend using "The coat handler" Clarifying shampoo to remove gunk buildup from product usage.

A good quality greyhound comb is what I use on my silky clients. No slickers as I find them to harsh on skin.


----------

